# Tefl English Teaching



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

I was hoping to get some info on what the current situation is with regards getting a placement.My son is a uni grad who has passed his 120 hour tefl course.He would like to come to Spain and is not bothered where in Spain he can also get by in Spanish.Could anyone in this field advise what would be the best places to start and if possible do you know any current employers?

Would it be better if he just came out to look for work and if so what would be a good place? Thankfully he is not reliant on getting a job pronto as he has a financial back up plan me!

Any info/help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Best start in big cities.

A lot of teaching jobs in Madrid are posted here: 

Jobs in Spain

and on infojobs.net

Many start in September so it's worth getting over to Spain quite soon if he wants to catch that wave.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

paul44 said:


> I was hoping to get some info on what the current situation is with regards getting a placement.My son is a uni grad who has passed his 120 hour tefl course.He would like to come to Spain and is not bothered where in Spain he can also get by in Spanish.Could anyone in this field advise what would be the best places to start and if possible do you know any current employers?
> 
> Would it be better if he just came out to look for work and if so what would be a good place? Thankfully he is not reliant on getting a job pronto as he has a financial back up plan me!
> 
> ...


Cantabria, for sure. I would bet the rest of the provinces up north would be similar. Problem? The school year is starting and it might be too late for this year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This thread gives some of the best sites for teachers looking for work
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/520361-job-sites-tefl-english-teachers.html
If he did the CELTA or the Trinity which include teaching practice, he should be OK to get a job. He won't make a fortune, but he'll probably make enough.
Search for teaching English or TEFL and you'll find lots of stuff here.
Now is the time to look for jobs, I've had 2 enquiries this week which I can't cover... Here in Madrid it's not too late, but you need to start making enquiries now and get ready to fly out for interviews


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hmm interesting , I have a masters degree and the TEFL qualification , I think I would like to do some tuition when I am in Spain , I will be in the Valencia region and dont necessarily want a big income , what would be the rate for a TEFL qualified person ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> Hmm interesting , I have a masters degree and the TEFL qualification , I think I would like to do some tuition when I am in Spain , I will be in the Valencia region and dont necessarily want a big income , what would be the rate for a TEFL qualified person ?


It varies enormously, but I'd say in Valencia anywhere from 10€ an hour for a Spanish run local kids academy to 25€(??) self employed in a company, not forgetting that being self employed can be very expensive in Spain
Here's a thread that touches on opportunities for tefl teaching here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...75769-teaching-english-spain.html#post2498914


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

paul44 said:


> I was hoping to get some info on what the current situation is with regards getting a placement.My son is a uni grad who has passed his 120 hour tefl course.He would like to come to Spain and is not bothered where in Spain he can also get by in Spanish.Could anyone in this field advise what would be the best places to start and if possible do you know any current employers?
> 
> Would it be better if he just came out to look for work and if so what would be a good place? Thankfully he is not reliant on getting a job pronto as he has a financial back up plan me!
> 
> ...


It is not too late at all but your son needs to be ready to come to Spain soon. I have seen jobs on the various TEFL recruiting sites (don't think I'm allowed to post names here) starting through September and even a couple in early October. Best of luck, CC.


----------



## DizzyInSpain (Oct 4, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> Hmm interesting , I have a masters degree and the TEFL qualification , I think I would like to do some tuition when I am in Spain , I will be in the Valencia region and dont necessarily want a big income , what would be the rate for a TEFL qualified person ?


I have just started a TEFL job in Valencia and get 12 euros an hour after tax etc. There are higher rates for business classes or you can set up your own private lessons and earn even more. 

Academies mainly recruit in September, but some recruit all year round. Use google and get sending out cvs. Most employers didn't reply to me, but enough did to get interviews and job offers immediately. 

Good luck


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Thought you might like to know what happened to my original post

Well I am pleased to say my son landed himself a TEFL job in the Czech Republic in the town of Liberec and given the low cost of living out there his salary of 45,000 crowns before tax 33000 after which equates to around 1200 euro's seems well above the local average.

He is sharing a flat with 3 others and his rent is just 3200 crowns before bills he is over the moon and everything is going very well for him.He has even landed a gig teaching at the local University which can only enhance his cv and open more doors hopefully next year.He loves the work which is great because he had so many knock backs here in Ireland that it was becoming a complete joke


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

paul44 said:


> Thought you might like to know what happened to my original post
> 
> Well I am pleased to say my son landed himself a TEFL job in the Czech Republic in the town of Liberec and given the low cost of living out there his salary of 45,000 crowns before tax 33000 after which equates to around 1200 euro's seems well above the local average.
> 
> He is sharing a flat with 3 others and his rent is just 3200 crowns before bills he is over the moon and everything is going very well for him.He has even landed a gig teaching at the local University which can only enhance his cv and open more doors hopefully next year.He loves the work which is great because he had so many knock backs here in Ireland that it was becoming a complete joke


Thanks for making the effort to tell us what happened; we appreciate it!


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic news glad he got something and it's working out. It is so hard for young people everywhere at the moment.


----------

